# abstrakte Klasse



## unko (22. Feb 2021)

ich kann diese aufgaben nicht beantworten ...


----------



## thecain (22. Feb 2021)

Siehe: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/an...konnten-die-aufgaben-nicht-beantworten.191166


----------

